# Serial Number location on a Pinarello FP Uno



## RSChris1980 (4 Mar 2014)

Probably the most basic of questions but my frustration was put to its limits when I was told today it was the barcode under the bottom bracket. There is also a QR code as well but these are both partially obscured by the cable guide/cable, so my question is...how do I actually get to read my serial number as my iphone barcode scanner app isnt quite cutting it and I am wanting to put it on bikeregister as well as insuring it?

Many thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Mar 2014)

Genuine Pinarello frames have a serial number located on the underside of the bottom bracket shell in order to read them in many occasions you have to remove the cable guide and or cables.
I would not depend upon the frame number however assign of ownership or identity of the bike, this can be easily altered/changed.

You would do far better to data tag the bike imho
http://datatag.co.uk/bicycles.php


----------

